# Cambelt change



## Lyn (Aug 20, 2007)

I have recently bought a 225 tt with 22k on the clock, although car is 2000 w plate. there is no evidence of a cambelt change . should it be replaced before the 60k service?? due to age? Thanks Lyn :?:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Hi Lyn,
Yes it is recommended on the forum to get the cambelt changed at 5yrs/50k miles, also the waterpump should be done too as there have been many instances where the impellor has broken blades (mine included), mine was done done in March @ 5yrs and 55k miles along with the pump. Depending on where you are based you can get a better price from an independant specialist (Â£300-Â£350) than a stealer. Posts concerning the car should me made in the mark 1 forum also, post this there and someone will recommend a specialist near you. Good luck.

Mac


----------



## Lyn (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Mac
I have a local specialist Â£230 +vat for cambelt (Â£330 less than Audi)


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

A fair price, remember to get the water pump done at the same time, the pump is around Â£30 and no extra labour


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

He is right....


----------

